# 2 Day old Goats Milk



## goateeman (Jan 3, 2013)

I keep reading a lot of articles about goat's milk havong a strong taste after its been in the fridge for 2 or 3 days. I am wanting to get some nubians to milk but some of these articles are starting to scare me. I want at least 2 goats to milk and I know that me and my wife won't be able to consume milk from 2 goats in 2 or 3 days. Will the milk taste strong and if so what can I do to save the milk from getting old?

Don't want to get only 1 goat for social reasons. I live in Tenn and here it is legal to sell "shares" in dairy animals so I could possibly use this law as a means to use any extra milk.

thanks :help:


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

A mature, well bred Nubian dairy goat should milk at least a gallon a day or more. If you only want to milk one goat you could get a neutered male called a wether as a companion. If your goat is healthy and you have quality milk handling techniques, especially quick chilling the milk, your milk should taste great for at least a week


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Whether a goats milk goes off taste in how many days varies.

#1 is how clean you milk, how clean the milk is, and how soon after milking you filter it and how fast it is cooled off and how cool it is stored.

For instance in general a pint of milk stored in the back of the fridge will keep longer than a half gallon stored in the front.

But if you are milking goats you can drink fresh milk every day.


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

Mine lasts a week(I don't push it past that) but I pasteurize right away. I use solo cups to milk in to with a small strainer over the top of it to catch hairs etc. Then I cover with a ziplock bag while I milk out the other goats.Then I come in and strain the milk. I have pygmy goats so I don't get too much milk. About a pint to a pint and a half from each goat. I just make yogurt with extra milk. I hope to have enough cream saved to do a batch of butter soon. Also making ice cream soon!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

3 weeks and still tastes fresh as ever.
No goaty taste here.


----------



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

goateeman said:


> I keep reading a lot of articles about goat's milk havong a strong taste after its been in the fridge for 2 or 3 days. I am wanting to get some nubians to milk but some of these articles are starting to scare me. I want at least 2 goats to milk and I know that me and my wife won't be able to consume milk from 2 goats in 2 or 3 days. Will the milk taste strong and if so what can I do to save the milk from getting old?
> 
> Don't want to get only 1 goat for social reasons. I live in Tenn and here it is legal to sell "shares" in dairy animals so I could possibly use this law as a means to use any extra milk.
> 
> thanks :help:


 I have only Nubians and the milk keeps for about two weeks witihout ony goaty taste. I place my jars of milk into ice water in the fridge the minute I finish milking each goat and it stays fresh much longer than it did before I did that. Waiting even thirty minutes can affect the quality. I am blessed tro have a fridge in my barn and that makes it much easier to cool the milk immediately. A bucket of ice water will work if there is no fridge handy.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Mine keeps for a least week (it gets used up before it gets any older) and tastes great. Skim the cream and make butter, learn to make cheese and yogurt, ice cream etc. You will find lots of uses for milk besides just drinking.


----------

